# .amr to mp3 converter



## SGilbert (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone know of a .amr to mp3 converter?  Preferably a freeby, but any will do.

(Son's Motorola cell went for a swim & he bought a new LG Shine.  He's trying to convert ringtones)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 22, 2008)

Hows about Switch?

_Switch Audio File Conversion Software_




> _Supported File Formats
> 
> Converts a variety of audio file formats to mp3 or wav such as:
> wav, mp3, au
> ...


----------



## SGilbert (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you. Looks like it's just the "ticket"!


----------



## outaru (Jun 14, 2009)

the best is to use quicktime and itunes they're both already on you mac here's the instructions
http://tinyurl.com/myma4n


----------

